# Where are you using your Spectral Illusions this year?



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

It's nearly that time! If you are using one of our effects and want us to tell people about it on our blog and Facebook page, tell us the haunt name and where you are located, and we will post about you!

Good Luck and Happy Haunting!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm using one at Dark Lane Haunted Attraction this year. I'm using the Ghostly hearse on a 24 ft long, 8 1/2 ft tall screen. As soon as I get the screen up, I'll post pictures for you.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hoping that it will be big enough to work on our screen. Still not sure how far back I'm going to have to set up the projector, lol.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck! Hope you don't have to set it across the street!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I am rear projecting, so if nothing else, it will have to be in the back yard...


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I am using Restless Spirit and Accursed Helmsman. We rear project them onto visqueen taped onto our upstairs windows. They turned out a really nice effect. I try to get all the wrinkles I can out of the visqueen but some wrinkles are ok. It actually enhances the effect. I have used a thinner visqueen but find the thicker ones work abit better. They seem to capture the image better than the really thin visqueen. I used a 0.31 mil this year but I think I would use a 4.0 or 6.0 mil if I had to redo it.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

We would love to see pictures and/or video when it's all up and running, Mudbug! Do you have a website so that we can promote your haunt?


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry, I do not have a website. This is just for the house. I will try to get some pictures or a video.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok so here is a video of my two projections. Video is not high quality but you get the idea. This is in the windows using visqueen. I took both the video and the still shot in the dark so bare with me.






Here is a still shot of them.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic job, Mudbug. They look great. We would love to use the video/picture in an end of season post if that's alright with you.


----------

